
Mp3 support now coming to Fedora Workstation 25 - forgettableuser
https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2016/11/10/mp3-support-now-coming-to-fedora-workstation-25/
======
yuhong
Also see [http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-
legal/msg02862.ht...](http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-
legal/msg02862.html)

